# More Pictures of Nell!



## SunQuest (Dec 19, 2003)

I was asked to post these for Ginny! Please be patient while the 7 pictures load... Also, I have to do this in multiple posts as I can only post 3 picts at a time. But they will all be on this thread. They show the feet, as well as the way she moves! Good Pictures Ginny!


----------



## SunQuest (Dec 19, 2003)




----------



## SunQuest (Dec 19, 2003)




----------



## cecile (Dec 19, 2003)

Makes me want to cry when I see those poor feet of hers. What a sweet little face she has. Thank goodness for Ginny and CMHR.

Cecile


----------



## Amanda (Dec 19, 2003)

What a beautiful little girl. It will be nice in the spring when she can have a bath and when we can see whats under all her fuzzies but untill then she can have as much fun as she wants in the dirt. lol


----------



## MiniCaliHorse (Dec 19, 2003)

eh.. the front feet... kinda look like... Sweeties... er, but Nell's are just a *tad* longer... should i have the farrier come and trim her hooves?? please PM me as this thread is for Nell


----------



## Ashley (Dec 19, 2003)

She doesnt really look all the dwarfy to me other then she appears to have a bad bite.


----------



## SunQuest (Dec 19, 2003)

Hi Ashley, I thought the same until I realized her age. She is only 18 months old, but yet looks like and adult. The hind hoof and bad bite are just 2 traits that dwarfs have. I would classify her defects to be minimal, but none the less definately dwarfy.

Anyway, something needs to be done with that hind hoof. She will live in pain if it is not taken care of and if she doesn't get regular farrier work. But I bet she will make a really wonderful pet for someone.

Oh, MiniCaliHorse.... I will post this here as the farrier question does fall under our educational part of our mission statement.

ALL horses should get their feet trimmed approx. every 8 weeks. It is very important to do this as you can help keep the feet in proper balance. And on young horses I recommend doing farrier work at least every 6 weeks as that is the time you can do the most damage the quickest.

So please, if you are not getting the feet trimmed at least every 8 weeks, do so. And I can tell you for a fact that my professional farrier who has been doing this for over 25 years has found that horses live longer when the feet are better maintained. (Of course this could also be partly due to better health management in general by the owners.)


----------



## Ashley (Dec 19, 2003)

Well im gonna go on a limb and say that hoof isnt because of a dwarf. THe other legs appear to be good for it to be true.

Also then my 16 month olds must be dwarfs cause they look like mature horses.



We have had some very mature looking long yearlings before.


----------



## SunQuest (Dec 19, 2003)

But that is not what I am seeing. The front foot on the trotting picture where she is trotting towards the photographer appears to be not traveling a straight line. THat indicates deviation in the front leg, but without pictures that show her standing square from the front that is hard to verify. Also, her neck is way too short, and her head to large, and the forearm appears to be too short in relation to the cannon bone (hair makes it hard to tell). As you noticed the mouth is wrong as well as the hind leg being off. I really don't think that the hind leg was broken though as I have seen this on other dwarfs as well as some that are not dwarfs. Plus, the shape of the head (again fur makes it hard to tell) makes me think that she may have that slight dome that is also often present in dwarfs. Anyway, according to most people, if the horse has more than 2 dwarf traits, then it should be considered dwarfy. So I see many things in just these photos that make red flags in my mind. Like I posted before. She is minimally dwarfy IMO. And further, since Ginny has plenty of experience with dwarf rescues, I gladly defer to her opinion as she can see this horse in person.

But dwarf or not doesn't matter with CMHR. We have rescued her to get the care that is needed for her feet and shelter over her head, and room for her to play. That is all that matters.

But I still think she is just darling. She is perfect in my eyes as her bright personality just shines through in these pictures.


----------



## MiniCaliHorse (Dec 19, 2003)

The farrier was here less than 8 weeks ago. Arg! But I won't be back till the 27th and I don't think the farrier would be able to come out here today or Saturday because he's 45 minutes away, I could still try, but I'd like a parent around though... you know, I get nervous having strangers around the house. I want it to be a safe environment for ME!


----------



## kaykay (Dec 19, 2003)

Nell is without a doubt in my mind a dwarf. If you look at that second headshot you can also see the nostrils arent quite right. When her winter hair comes off it will be much more apparent. I also think the leg problem is a deformity but we will know for sure on Monday. I believe Ginny said she measures 24"

As for trimming also remember horses all grow at different rates in different seasons. If the hooves are starting to curl up you have waited to long to trim. I have had some that had to be done every 4 weeks.


----------



## MiniCaliHorse (Dec 19, 2003)

Thankfully, they aren't curling up


----------



## SunQuest (Dec 19, 2003)

If you have her on a good program and it hasn't been 8 weeks, then you are probably ok. Just remember that hooves grow quicker in mild temperatures (Spring and fall type of weather.) And don't worry. Sounds like she is getting what she needs. Your farrier will soon figure out how long is too long and should recommend any changes to the schedule if needed.


----------



## MiniCaliHorse (Dec 19, 2003)

Ok!


----------



## virginia (Dec 19, 2003)

Ashley, I like to set you straight on Nell. She most deffinately is a DWARF.

You cannot tell from the pictures and the fact that she is a little wooly bear how bad her hind feet really are. All that leg hair covers a twisted right rear foot. I was not able to get a good picture of her left rear foot. It is clubbed. I think her front feet are all right, just very long. I haven't wanted to stress her any further with a close inspection. She is extremely skittish from not being handled.

Also, if you look at the close up of her head, her jaw and nostril set (high) mark her as a Dwarf. Nell also has a slightly enlarged head. Her neck is short, but I've seen necks like hers on some non-Dwarf minis, so I'm not counting that. When I first saw her from a distance, I thought she might not be, but as I got closer, I could see that she was indeed a Dwarf. It doesn't take anything away from Nell being a Dwarf. She is an adorable and personable little mini. She's very confused right now. Coming to my farm with horses in every corner, after an hours trip in a trailer, had to be fearful for her. But, she's settling in quite nicely.

Nell goes to the Vet on Monday.

Ginny


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 19, 2003)

What a sweet face! Again, thanks for the photos and the wonderful rescue job!


----------



## Jeannie B (Dec 19, 2003)

I think she is beautiful and I'm happy to hear someone is loving her.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Dec 19, 2003)

She is adorable with a sweet face. i just wanted to throw my 2 cents in here .. for what it is worth surgery and straight legs arent always an option especially on a dwarf as it is more dangerous to putthem under due to there palate issues kinda like a bulldog.

I think with some trimming she will be much better of course and that may be as good as she gets. she obviously gets around ok and with proper trimming will do even better I amnot a vet and she is not my horse just reminding everyone that sometimes they cant be what we thinkthey should and that doesnt mean they are in horrible pain every day... animals are like kids very adaptable

anyway all of that said i know you will all do the best for her and she is adorable good work ginny


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Dec 19, 2003)

Ginny you have done a wonderful thing and little Nell just touches my heart. I wish you luck and love with her. She is obviously a very special girl.


----------



## nootka (Dec 30, 2003)

Poor thing looks like she does have some issues with her legs/feet, and I can see the dwarf expression in her face/muzzle. I hope she stays as minimally afflicted as she looks, though that could change with age since she's so young.

Thanks for sharing the pics, they are invaluable since so many aren't aware that dwarfs can look almost normal.

Liz M.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 28, 2004)

I ma just so glad that the guardian angels of CMHR were there for Nell, and that she will live out the rest of her life in a way each and every horse deserves to live, with alot of love and attention and proper care. I do see some traits of her being a dwarf even with the winter woolies on. I also have a dwarf "Cherokee" who has a few of these traits, hes a minimal, I will do a post on him when I have ALOT more time.


----------

